# Hello! harsh times in Ireland!



## villageman (Aug 22, 2011)

I had solid international hookups but customs in Ireland seems to have stepped its game up so now they are a bust. The local marijuana is shit so it looks like I may have to start growing and I hope some of the members here will be able to advise me. Anyway hello to all I am villageman and I hope we can be friends.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 22, 2011)

good luck!!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 22, 2011)

villageman said:


> I had solid international hookups but customs in Ireland seems to have stepped its game up so now they are a bust. The local marijuana is shit so it looks like I may have to start growing and I hope some of the members here will be able to advise me. Anyway hello to all I am villageman and I hope we can be friends.


Welcome to RIU villageman, you will find all things concerning Cannabis cultivation right here.
Hit the "Forum" button and start reading. Any question you can think of has already been answered - you just need to be diligent.
Once you have a solid base of knowledge, ask away - we love to help.
GWN


----------



## Beansly (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome villageman. I think you'll find that a lot of the members here are more than happy to help folks anyway they can... 
Check out the 'Irish Growers Thread'. You'll have better luck there no doubt.
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/181811-irish-growers-thread.html


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just started growing because I finally got my card and after you do your research you can find all the answers to your questions right here. 
PS What Irishman doesn't have a green thumb?


----------



## Bluezdude (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome  I'm new here as well, more or less the same story as you (got fucken tired of paying for what should be free). The amount of info available here is tremendous, just rollitup and have a good read, try to see what will suit your situation and give it a go. Worse to worst you'll lose some seeds. Good luck


----------



## MrBosco (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey there. In the same boat myself. Mom has been good to me over the years (she's a sweet old gal  ) but a harsh letter from a gentleman named Stephen at the Office of the Revenue Commissioners has put a serious strain on our relationship. It's time to seek out greener pastures methinks.

Haven't tried to grow anything in a long time, but it seems the time is now. Excellent site by the way, looking forward to hours of educational reading


----------



## sso (Aug 22, 2011)

may have to start growing? lol you say that, like its a bad thing 

hmm, let me see.

vastly reduced spending money on weed.

no longer driving all around town or hanging on the phone to get some weed (that you might not get or till the next day, or its completely shit or its a new connection and you got ripped, blablabla)

actually reduced chance of getting caught (less hanging around with "criminal element" (read people that the police watches like a soapopera))

no longer smoking whatever you could find, but actually smoke what you want and when you want it.

need smoke? just paddle on down to my little weed cabinet and grab a nug 

all this i can do, with just a little work every day and about one square meter of my apartment (im a daily smoker )

cant say i miss a single thing about my buying days. overpriced underpotent shit, most of them time and dealing with idiots


----------



## greeneyez69 (Aug 23, 2011)

can see this place gettin more popular with recent leo activites

lets overgrow this island ladies and gentlemen--the time has come


----------



## DR NUG (Aug 24, 2011)

same boat as villageman,fucking customs but i suspose it the kick up the ass i n orthers needed


----------



## mae (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome and best of luck to all new growers. May your gardens be green.


----------



## mick123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Another person who has been shafted by customs. Going to look into growing although with my current location im not sure if it's an option.


----------



## goodguytim (Aug 24, 2011)

it looks like alot of irish are in the same boat with there mom.am in the same boat i have not used her in awhile but when i was about to put an order in the nice people at customs decided it was time to fuck up nature.dont have the time to grow as am packin up in headin to oz.but may have to start when i get over there with all the good weather they get over there


----------



## bazvanchaz (Aug 24, 2011)

In the same situation here guys. gonna miss my oul ma  bummer eh...


----------



## sso (Aug 25, 2011)

you can grow in a tiny pc case with a cfl or 2 and a computer fan.

even if thats all you can do (lack of space, money, whatever)

its still bud, good bud (clfs grow potent bud (if the genetics are there))

and yours.

(and not a lot of work to get it and even if you dont get much, you are still both saving money and getting good bud (20g every 2 months aint bad to get for nearly free, heck, even if it was only 5g,. it was still nearly free bud and fun to grow)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Aug 25, 2011)

So what is going on in Ireland? Are your packages getting confiscated or just stepped up LEO presence?
I'm curious.


----------



## MrBosco (Aug 25, 2011)

Airmail from Holland always received particular attention from Irish customs officers, wise to what might originate there. An Amsterdam postmark guarantees a close inspection.

Lately these gentlemen and their canine companions have learned of other great cities of horticulture across the ocean. Irish stoners mourn a drought of the potent and the precious, while medicinal users panic at the loss of safe, reliable supply. Low dealers of tainted hash from volatile countries rejoice at the prospect of big profits to come.

I fear I might even see the return of the 'Gritweed' days, when a wise gentlemen would chew on a piece of herb before purchase it to ensure it contained no ground glass. The things I loved most about Mom were that she enjoyed clean organic gardening, she never associated with thugs, and she never ever offered to ship free firearms with large purchases. She'll be sadly missed 

On the bright side, after a few days on this forum I have learned what a permi-grow stealth ScrOG box setup looks like. I've also learned the pros and cons of CFL bulbs and how to make carbon odour filters on the cheap. Treasure!

Forth Irishmen! To the forums!


----------



## John L (Aug 25, 2011)

*kyuss. so do i have to post 25 times bfore i can pm, that sucks. ireland is crying out for some decent weed. ireland needs a weed entrepreneur. so much money to be made. do ye think an irish mom would work ? 
*


----------



## BretHart (Aug 26, 2011)

John L said:


> *kyuss. so do i have to post 25 times bfore i can pm, that sucks. ireland is crying out for some decent weed. ireland needs a weed entrepreneur. so much money to be made. do ye think an irish mom would work ?
> *


An Irish MOM could work, however it would be so hard for them to keep everything secret, in this day and age you always seem to get people bragging to friends and on the internet.
If there's someone with acres of space or living in the middle of nowhere it would be a great opportunity as there is such a massive market there, then again the hard part is having a large grow op and not be found out.
Ireland is sickening at the moment.


----------



## greeneyez69 (Aug 27, 2011)

do I think an Irish MOM would work?

I know it does


----------



## kang420 (Aug 27, 2011)

greeneyez69 said:


> do I think an Irish MOM would work?
> 
> I know it does


go on................. haha yeah ive been using a Canadian mom but only as a treat as ive been growing for over a year it was nice an odd time but now they went and f*cked it like everything else in the country id love to see what the prices would be on an irish mom as its 350 euro an oz in donegal and you could get something allright or something unsmokable


----------



## bertie1977 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi guys I too was a proud member of a Canadian MOM but have gotten a letter from our great leader's tax collectors and am all at sea. I am wondering how do I take the next brave step.


----------



## bertie1977 (Aug 29, 2011)

An Irish MOM sounds like a great idea but on our small island I wonder how long it would stay hidden. It would need to be a referral only MOM.


----------



## greeneyez69 (Aug 30, 2011)

the sooner we can get talking on a private forum the better


----------



## kang420 (Aug 30, 2011)

bertie1977 said:


> Hi guys I too was a proud member of a Canadian MOM but have gotten a letter from our great leader's tax collectors and am all at sea. I am wondering how do I take the next brave step.


it can seem scary first time you decide to grow in fact i was half waiting for cops to break my door in, but nothing happened only i had a serious amount of very high quality weed for free. i started using a 125watt duel spectrum cfl for 1 plant a time and got 2 oz's off a lowryder2 so just think about doing very little and having lots of really good weed at hand. i can tell you it is very much so worth it and strongly advise you to stop giving money to criminal drug dealers and have better quality for free. you arent gonna get caught if you dont start a massive grow and you dont tell anyone. even guys u think are ur best friend can open there mouth and leave you in a world of pain.


----------



## rocrules (Aug 30, 2011)

greeneyez69 said:


> the sooner we can get talking on a private forum the better


Absolutely agree


----------



## tr1ckyr1ck (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to see a few familiar faces on this forum. Looking forward to getting to know others too.

Cheers


----------



## bounci (Sep 6, 2011)

im a medical user and had to buy some local this week, jesus there is some crap out there, we were luck with MOM quality. so need to start growing. bit unsure though as last time ended up with 3 males and 1 female, and she didnt blow me away.
an irish mom would be raking it in, and badly needed. but yes I agree privacy very hard in a small country like ours.


----------



## kang420 (Sep 8, 2011)

bounci said:


> im a medical user and had to buy some local this week, jesus there is some crap out there, we were luck with MOM quality. so need to start growing. bit unsure though as last time ended up with 3 males and 1 female, and she didnt blow me away.
> an irish mom would be raking it in, and badly needed. but yes I agree privacy very hard in a small country like ours.


get some feminized seeds the next time mate and have a look at seed shops online and see what strain you would like to grow that way you have a very good chance of growing something your really gonna like


----------

